# Binoculars?



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

What does everybody use? I am thinking about a pair of vortex razors or cabelas euros if anybody has any comments. If not just wondering what people like or use in general. Thanks


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

How much are you looking to spend? The Nikon monarch are great. For not breaking the banks. BUt if your going big go with swarovski they are something else.


----------



## RNinND (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't speak to the models you mentioned but I can tell you that I've recently acquired the Vortex Fury 10X42 binocs and they are very nice. From what I've read on the Cabela's website the Euros are highly regarded. I did try the Cabela's Alpha binocs and was disappointed and returned them.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It just depends on how serious you are about your deer hunting. All theo other binocs are functional, and some are clear. If you want to skip the middle step (buying a half-assed pair and then buying a good pair), just buy Swarovski. I have a pair of 10x50, 8x56 and 15x56. They are worth every penny they cost. The clarity is unmatched and the light gathering qualities are the best in the world.

I use mine for deer, duck and turkey hunting.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks to the people that responded to this post. For the amount of people that post on this deer hunting forum I was amazed that not more people posted about what they use for binoculars. I ended up with the vortex razor. They have a awesome warranty and they are great optics. 1000 dollars cheaper than the swarovski's and better warranty(no fault) and to my eyes, the same view. Good Hunting.


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i have a pair of buckhorn 10x42 made by bushnell i like them alot


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

10X42...alphen all the way!


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

I have always been a fan of Ziess and use the 10x50 for most hunting, another thing to consider is to match the quality of both binoculars, and rifle scope. it does no good to see a trophy in low light with binocs. and not be able to see it in the scope. been there, done that, upgraded after the fact.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bnbrk94 said:


> They have a awesome warranty and they are great optics. 1000 dollars cheaper than the swarovski's and better warranty(no fault) quote]
> 
> Not to burst your bubble, but you can't get a better warranty then Swarovski's. Buddy put his truck through the ice, was going to throw his Binos away I took them, sent them into Swarovski, and got a brand new pair! FREE, no shipping even. They didn't ask a single question.
> 
> Talk about great customer service!!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

your right you can beat the warranty!!!!! I have a buddy that went on a stone sheep hunt droped his gun and wreck his scope was going to throw them away and my other buddy sent them in no question asked brand new scope. Hand down just spend the money ones and be done with it never have to buy antyhing again.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Take a look at swaro's fine print. It states that abuse will not be covered and the warranty is not transferrable. I am not going to start a pissing match over this because that was not my intention. If you have and want to spend the 1500 to 2000 grand on swaros go ahead. My money is on the one that looks the same and has a better warranty in my opinion. Oh and Hunt4py, if you have tried one and not the other how do you know which one is better?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ive tried them both. DIDn't mean to sound like a know it all, but it is just my experience. I would rather have a company that says they won't cover something, then does, then one that says they cover everything, then denies it. JMO.

Can't beat the best. You are only as good as your eyes!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Get a pair of USED Swarovski.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

hunt4py, did the vortex company say they would cover something and then they did'nt? Just want to make sure that is who you are talking about. Or were you referring to some other company? You are right. Only our eyes can tell us what we like.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

10X42 Burris work great for me!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i got a pair of winchesters.

green, rugged, anti fogs. think it was like $80 on sale


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I purchased both new binos and a scope last year and it seems that no matter what brand you buy, you get what you pay for. Spend as much as you can afford, you won't regret it. By the way, I ended up with Leupold binos and a Zeiss scope and am more than happy with both.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ya can't buy ones like mine any more. Monltos 10x50. Can tell you if it is a car or pickup and the color 6 miles across the bay but can't tell you the brand.
their so old they have a long gray beard too.
 Al


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sahsa and Abby have said it all. Buy the best quality you can afford. Swarovski is simply the best. I've put them up against "quality" Leupold and Nikon and watched the Swarovski kick their butt. Any bino will do the trick at 20 yards in a field.

If you are trying to distinguish a trophy animal at 3000 or 4000 yards, the others just don't cut it. If you are trying to distinguish a bucks antlers in the brush, the others may pull it off. But the Swarovskis will do that job with confidence.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:withstupid: , The light gathering is another huge thing. 3000-4000 yards with bino's? Maybe a scope!

Sitting in my bow stand I use my 8x30's bofore I can see with my eyes. They gather more light then my eyes. It is all in what you want to spend like mentioned.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

hunt4, I don't know. 10X56 Binos will look a mile. Sure, you want a scope as well. As everyone should have one of those. My point was trying to argue more for quality vs. saying binos are good out to 4000 yards. My bad.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ohh no I agree with you. They will give you a huge advantage. If you had the $100 pair of 10x56 and a $3000 pair you will see night and day differences. I just didn't want to give him the impression that the $3000 pair will let you count the nose hairs at that range! I just wanted to clear that up!

I think we will all agree that if you have the cash, go for it! There is alot of nice bino's out on the market that can get the job done, however if you are serious about it there is options that are the clear choice!

Rugar, not ment to bash you I was just trying to clear that up!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hunt4. it's all good. I know what you meant. I jsut didn't want to scare the man by telling him to go spend $2000 on binos and then needs to spend another $2500 on a spotting scope.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:lol: But he does!! haha yeah! Man I was always someone that thought there was no need for the high end optics, but once you get one peice you will soon find yourself replacing all of them!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I was with you there as well. I never thoguht I needed them. Then one day I was spotting for elk up in British Columbia with my "quality" leupold spotting scope. I looked at a "cow" elk about 4000 yards away. It looked a little odd to me, so I borrowed my guides Swarovski spotting scope. Same power.

Holy crap, that's a 5X5 bull. It's antlers were "brush" in my scope. I bought Swarovski the mintue I got home.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

ruger1 said:


> I was with you there as well. I never thoguht I needed them. Then one day I was spotting for elk up in British Columbia with my "quality" leupold spotting scope. I looked at a "cow" elk about 4000 yards away. It looked a little odd to me, so I borrowed my guides Swarovski spotting scope. Same power.
> 
> Holy crap, that's a 5X5 bull. It's antlers were "brush" in my scope. I bought Swarovski the mintue I got home.


Yes sir! I love it when I am sitting with buddies spotting and all of a sudden I just take off! They are like what... what what did you see. I am like well those "does" we were looking at have antlers!! :lol:


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

10x40 something Bushnell cheapos (ones at walmart for 30$)

Those suckers have been beaten on from AK and VT to here. Still work just fine, a little epoxy and there as good as new. I figured Im not a guide or pro and if I ever need to see real far ill get a good spotting scope. Ill spend that extra money on gas anyhow  .


----------

